# Young Feist



## state159 (Oct 3, 2013)

I took my 11 mo. old female Olive for a short hunt this morning and she did pretty good. Treed 3 times, saw 2 and killed both. I haven't hunted her for a month since she was in heat. She is out of my Barger female Trixie and Mike Croucher's Atomic Torch male. I named her Olive because she looked like a black olive when she was born; dark brindle now. Thanks for looking.

Ronny Staten


----------



## ky55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ronny, 
Olive is a sweetheart! Looks like she's gonna be a skwerl's worst nightmare!
Sarge is out of Mike's Atom male and his Luanna female.


----------



## sljones (Oct 4, 2013)

Ronny,
She's a good looking dog. Looks like she's well on her way at making you another fine dog.


----------



## aewhite (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice looking dog Ronny.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 6, 2013)

Hunt hunt hunt the more she in woods the better she will be


----------



## HossBog (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice! One day, I'm gonna get a real skew dog (we have to say it that way around my 70 lb lap dog who loves to hunt as much as me). Keep her at it Ronny!


----------



## Red Fall (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice looking dog. Good job for a young dog.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 8, 2013)

She's looking good, Ronny.  I know she will make you another good one.


----------



## state159 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks men. Olive will get a good chance to make a squirrel dog this season. She is one gamey gyp.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice looking little dog


----------



## ryan_beasley (Oct 14, 2013)

Dont know how I missed this pic.  Good job Olive and Mr. Ronny!  I'm not sure if its just the way the sun hits her in this pic or not, but she looks like she is a touch lighter than last time I saw her.  She sure is flashy for sure and no doubt why you kept her!  Glad she got that heat cycle out the way and its nothing but a fun season for here on out!   She looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## Brian Groce (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## olroy (Oct 20, 2013)

Good looking dog and good hunt!


----------



## Corey (Oct 28, 2013)

That is one good looking pup!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great job by Olive. Is she a Bench Feist?


----------



## state159 (Oct 28, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Great job by Olive. Is she a Bench Feist?





No she's not bench-legged. She weighs about 17 lbs. and has enough leg to get gone in a hurry.


----------



## pbull (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello state159, 
Out of curiosity, does anyone use rat terriers for small game hunting or just feists?  And is it just squirrels or can they be trained to hunt rabbits too?
thanks,
Paul


----------



## state159 (Nov 8, 2013)

There are several stains of feist that have rat terrier in there bloodlines and they do great at treeing squirrels. To me, terriers are "diggers" hence from "terra" meaning dirt. I'm not sure about terriers for hunting rabbits; I've just never heard of one used for rabbits.


----------



## pbull (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey state159,


Thanks for the advice. I have a rat terrier who already is a natural at treeing squirrels. I'd like to take him hunting if I manage to get him trained properly.


----------

